# Nintendo 3DS Charms/Earphone Jack



## oswaldies (Mar 25, 2015)

So I have this "earphone jack" or charm for my 3DS and its just sailor moon's broach, I was wondering if anyone else had one?


----------



## tokkio (Mar 26, 2015)

nope.. I don't have the money to spend on gadget accessories huhuhu.. unless I really want them though lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 26, 2015)

have what?


----------



## Holla (Mar 26, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> have what?



I believe by charm they mean those little cellphone charms you see with the tiny strap on them, as the 3DS has a spot where you can loop those around. And by headphone jack charm I think they mean something like this:











It seems to me this is a big fad over in Japan but it's not very big in most other places.


----------



## Tao (Mar 26, 2015)

I have a Stitch one.

View attachment 88005

It's essentially that one, except mine has a black and green shiny 'rope' attaching it to my 3DS instead of a clip. I've never seen those earphone ones.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 26, 2015)

*I've only seen that kind of thing on these forums, not anywhere else.*


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 26, 2015)

I have a plastic pea pod popping stress toy charm and a ladybird on a leaf jack on my main 3DS XL and a little cake charm and a red and white mushroom phone jack on my Yoshi 3DS XL. The accessories weren't expensive and I like to decorate pretty much everything I own in small ways. I've seen lots of things like those for sale on Etsy.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 27, 2015)

My sister has a tails one (from sonic) on her 3DS, my younger sister has a piplup one of her 3DS, and I used to have a sonic one on my DS lite. I really want to get an animal crossing one (preferably Rosie) for my 3DS.


----------



## Peoki (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a Pikachu earphone jack from the Little Tales (JP) collection on my 3DS XL.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 27, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> My sister has a tails one (from sonic) on her 3DS, my younger sister has a piplup one of her 3DS, and I used to have a sonic one on my DS lite. I really want to get an animal crossing one (preferably Rosie) for my 3DS.



The Rosie charm is so cute I have one along with other New Leaf charms that come in those vending machine capsules. I don't use them though as I don't want to ruin them.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 27, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> The Rosie charm is so cute I have one along with other New Leaf charms that come in those vending machine capsules. I don't use them though as I don't want to ruin them.



AHHH I WANT ONE >.<


Never seen them before, can you show a picture?


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 27, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> AHHH I WANT ONE >.<
> 
> 
> Never seen them before, can you show a picture?



They are adorable, I have a full set :3

I'm too lazy to dig them out and take a picture of them so I found a link to a Reddit post with a picture of the Rosie one 

http://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCross..._my_most_favourite_villager_and_my_favourite/


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 27, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> They are adorable, I have a full set :3
> 
> I'm too lazy to dig them out and take a picture of them so I found a link to a Reddit post with a picture of the Rosie one
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCross..._my_most_favourite_villager_and_my_favourite/


AHH THATS ADORABLE


I need to order one haha ^_^


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 27, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> AHH THATS ADORABLE
> 
> 
> I need to order one haha ^_^



They are so cute ^^, hope you find one . I'm wondering if these are the exact same ones I have though, I'm pretty sure my Rosie is wearing a dazed shirt. Could be wrong though it's been a while since I had them out, they normally live in a big me to you bag with all my other charms and cute little collectables.


----------

